# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  FREE Cuban Tree Frogs

## tommyboy

Hello.  I live in Orlando Florida.  We have many native reptiles and amphibians here.  One of those is _NOT_ the Cuban Tree Frog (Osteopilus Septentrionalis)   The Cuban Tree Frog is a large Beautiful hardy species.  Unfortunately they are eating our native frogs and reptiles.  The state has put out a notice to kill every Cuban Tree Frog found in Florida.  

Here is where I have a problem with that.  It is not the Cuban Tree Frogs fault that it ended up in my yard in Florida.  I have three kids who all love reptiles and amphibians.  The last thing I want to do is encourage them to kill anything.  I agree the Cuban Tree Frogs need to go because they are damaging our ecosystem.  We have caught several Cuban Tree Frogs in our yard.  We would rather give them to someone where they would not survive in the wild.  So, if you are from a state where it gets colder than 30 degrees for more than 30 days, I will be happy to send you as many Cuban Tree Frogs as I can find.  I will even pay the shipping.  You can message me or respond to this thread.  

Thanks

Tom

----------


## Kitten

I would definitely be interested in obtaining some Cuban Tree Frogs! I've always loved this species (well, I guess that goes for most ANY frog, lol!) I would gladly take a trio of them whenever you find the time to want to send them my way. I live up in Kentucky and it definitely gets COLD in the winter!

----------


## froglover27

could you post some pictures?

----------


## tommyboy

> could you post some pictures?



I will get some pics up by tomorrow.  They have several "looks"  they are very light beige at night with slight leopard like markings.  They can change to a greenish color with tiger like markings on their legs and back.  During the day they turn a jet black and soak in their water dish all day.  I will try to capture all the color variations when I get the pics.

----------


## froglover27

okay. Thanks!! :Smile:

----------


## ThatxDude2580

Hey! I would love some Cubans! Maybe if you could get me two. Shoot me a message whenever you get a chance (Or Email) and I'll give you my address and we can figure this thing out  :Smile:

----------


## NatureLady

I would love to see some photo's and I may be interested.

----------


## tommyboy

Hey, I have eight right now.  3 are already taken.  let me know how many you want and I will send them to you.  also send me your address.  I will be shipping out the frogs  tomorrow and I can send your out at the same time.  I will take care of the shipping.  

Tom

----------


## tommyboy

Here are some pictures from tonight.  me and my son went out looking and found 6 more.  I didn't realize how many there were here.  They have become a real problem in Florida.  You hardly see the native frogs any more because these guys are eating them.  the light isn't good and they are dark right now because they are stressed form being caught.  the sizes range from 2" to 4" long.  all are fat and healthy.  I will be shipping some out tomorrow so if you want any let me know.  I will get the shipping.

----------


## NatureLady

The Cuban Treefrog in Florida

Just thought I would post this for informational purposes.

----------


## tommyboy

> The Cuban Treefrog in Florida
> 
> Just thought I would post this for informational purposes.


Great info thanks.

----------


## gopey21

Hi Tom,
I am a Boston native. The Cuban is the only tree frog I ever encountered in the wild on a trip to the keys. That experience led to a 10 year frog keeping hobby. I've had good and bad luck over the years. I just lost an Indonesian White's that I had for 6 1/2 years. Now I am frogless for the 1st time in 10 years. I would love a hardy Cuban. I'm new to the forum, so I'm not sure how to give contact info.
Andy

----------


## LizardMama

Can you send me 2 of those wonderful frogs? I will give them a wonderful home where they will stay nice and warm and well fed. I have 3 Gray Tree Frogs and 1 Barking Tree Frog that are real healthy, if you want pics of them please send me a message and I will send some pics right away. Btw, I live in Virginia where it definitely gets chilly/cold at winter.

----------


## Brett

You may want to put me on your waiting list for a Cuban tree frog! I'm looking for an interesting frog to get for my little brother's birthday-would you recommend a Cuban for a young kid's first frog? Or something else?

----------


## tommyboy

Definitely not a Cuban Tree frog.  you cannot hold them, they are slightly toxic.  they can cause skin irritations with their slime. For a first frog, decide whether the frog is a "look only" frog or a frog you can hold.  probably a frog you can hold for a child.   I would recommend a waxy monkey tree frog or whites tree frog.  you can hold them and they don't need a lot of special needs and you can hand feed them.  let me know if you have any questions.  also post that question on this forum about what is a good beginner frog for a child.  specify one you want to look at or hold.  good luck

----------


## Brett

Oh. Well I might just get one for myself then! Haha :P

----------


## IrishRonin

I live in a mountainous area of Ca, and I work at a rept/amphibian museum. During winter we get a foot of snow. I would take as many as you can send me. If you can send some to 38480 Oak glen rd. Oak glen Ca 92399. Attention:TREVER

----------


## LizardMama

Hi Tommy, any news on the frogs? I sent you a message a week ago with my address in it and asking for 2 of the frogs did you get it?

----------


## mrzoggs

never got back to me. messaged with him a few times back and forth and he was supposed to send some but i never heard from him after that.

----------


## PooOnShu

I'm happy that you are able to do your part to help with the tree frog problem without destroying them, while bringing joy to folks in colder climates.

----------


## Kitten

I was suppose to get three and he was suppose to ship them a week ago...never heard back from him either. =\

----------


## PooOnShu

What a bummer. I wonder if the authorities got involved.

----------


## tuckmaster1

I would love a cuban tree frog put me on the waiting list.

----------


## Nabced

I would love a Cuban Tree Frog if at all possible! I live in PA :P

----------


## tommyboy

Hey, sorry for the absent response.  Life got in the way plus I have had problems with shipping issues. nothing serious, just a hurdle.  The post office did not want to take the frogs at the local office.  They recommend that I take the frogs directly to the airport to ship and a class 3 license may be required.  So, I am in the middle of getting my class three license because I intended on getting one anyway.  I still have the frogs in an outdoor screen enclosure and are doing well.  I still intend on shipping the frogs out as soon as I work out the details.  I am really interested in developing a program to capture the Cuban tree frogs and shipping them to frog lovers up north.  I have noticed since I have been taking the invasive Cubans out of the enviornment, other native frog species (mainly juveniles)have been showing up that I have never seen before.  maybe a good sign that they normally would have been eaten by the Cubans and now are safe to grow up with one less predator.  

Please bare with me for a couple weeks until I can sort this out.  

Thanks

Tom

----------


## IrishRonin

Tom I completly understand life has a way of doing that to you. Well on the bright side your gonna get that licence and you have been seeing some young frogs. I think what your doing is great. Just keep me posted as I am still very interesed in helping both your local and this invasive species from being killed. Thanks again!

----------


## ariesheiress

> The Cuban Treefrog in Florida
> 
> Just thought I would post this for informational purposes.


^ Oh holy jeez! Did anyone read this ?? I am appalled! Kudos to you Tommyboy for helping the CTFs ! !

----------


## IrishRonin

This is why so many of use are offering them homes. Truth be told though something have to be done about them or they will be the only tree frogs left in Florida. it is very sad that so many frogs are losing there lives because of people and our stupidity. At least there are a few of us who care.

----------


## LizardMama

I wish people were more like you Tom, instead of killing the frogs you save them and offer them to people who are interested in giving them a home. Kudos Tommy to you for saving both the invasive and natural species of Florida!

----------


## BciJoe

Hello, my name is Joe. First, I don't want to step on anyones toes, I think what is being done here is great. 

I can provide hundred, thousands of cubans, but they will be tadpoles. 

I am in south west florida and they are the only frog I really see here. 

We are starting our rainy season... their breeding season... and every puddle and retention pond has them. 

I will have to charge a very small fee, and you will have to pay shipping, simply because I am not well off, and actually unemployed, and it does take time, effort and gas money to get around and collect.... i'm sure you can understand that. 

The price will be something minimal - only 10 cents a piece.

I have had a class III license for well over a decade and have experience shipping animals of all kinds. 

I also have discovered and will be offering ALBINO Cuban Tree Frogs, but they are a bit pricey since they are still extremely rare. 

I will be posting a seperate thread/ad for those since my intent was not to hijack this thread. 

Thanks again

----------


## LizardMama

Hey Tom how is the class 3 license going?

----------


## NancyC

http://customcritical.fedex.com/us/s...-animals.shtml 

Fed ex ships live animals.  I don't know how much it costs though.

----------


## ZombieFrogz

Can you see how much shipping would be? Im very interested on a few  :Smile: 

Amber

----------


## NancyC

Amber...I tried to call the number on their website but it is not business hours.  I will try tomorrow.  I have about ten cuban tads that have their rear legs. And 30 that are still tads. I can't keep them all.  They are too big.  I am only keeping one.

----------


## ZombieFrogz

Just let me know  :Smile:  no rush

Amber

----------


## NancyC

I contacted FedEx.  They only do commercial.   UPS does it next day air saver.  They charge for 3 pound box is 62.05.  Josh's frogs has all the packing material to ship the frog for 9.90.  That is getting pricey.  I will keep looking.  How does anyone else ship their frogs if they have to?

----------


## BciJoe

UPS is usually the most expensive, IMO. 

Go to a site called Ship Your Reptiles. That's what the industry uses to get great prices using fedex overnight by next business morning. 99.9% of the people you talk to at fedex will tell you they don't ship reptiles or similar animals.. they have no clue. All the big dealers use them to ship tens of thousands of exotics daily. 

It may cost about $50-$75 if you just use Fedex next business day yourself, but you will probably pay around HALF that with shipyourreptiles. 

Or, depending on the time of year/weather, can use USPS overnight which is not always guaranteed overnight but costs around $30.

Also, go to a local fish/pet shop and ask them to save you boxes which come with styrofoam lining. Then use crumbled newspaper to fill in gaps. All free. 

If you are paying $10 in packing for each box you ship, you better be breeding and selling high end stuff! lol

----------


## NancyC

http://www.shipyourreptiles.com/ship...ow_fedex_rates 

Shipping Method	Compare At	You Save	Your Cost
FedEx Priority Overnight	$69.55	$13.91	$55.64
FedEx 2Day	$26.77	$5.35	$21.42
FedEx Express Saver	$19.38	$3.88	$15.50
FedEx Home Delivery	$13.55	$1.35	$12.20
FedEx Ground	$10.80	$1.08	$9.72
Your shipping label will not expire, but it may be used only once.

This is what I found out from ship your reptiles.  I would want to use fed ex priority over night.

----------


## NancyC

I will send anyone my Cubans if they want to pay the shipping.  I saw my neighbor try to kill one the other day and I almost lost it.  Thankfully she missed.  She was trying to smack it with a broom.  I am going to go out tonight and see if I can catch it before she does.  I have 4 froglets now and another will be out of the water tomorrow. The rest are still tadpoles.

----------


## BciJoe

I thought they would've been a little better.. I think when businesses sign up with them and use them more often they get a better savings because i've noticed some of the bigger breeders who ship more pften are charging these days flat rates of about $35 or so. 

I also know from working on a reptile farm before that when a business has a large account with them directly they pay around $20-$30 on average. If you know someone, ask them if you can ship with them.

----------


## NancyC

I am trying to save them from the people who join forums like this one below:

http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/l...303912184.html

Seriously they put them in a bucket of bleach?  I saw another thread that made me sick

http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/l...275922689.html

----------


## KingCam

I would very much like to obtain some cuban tree frogs from you!  I have several enclosures sitting around just waiting for new inhabitants, I have a thriving colony of feeder roaches, and I live in Jackson County, MO (the winters here can be and usually are very cold!)

Please let me know if you still have some frogs available.

----------


## BerryNight

Are you still sending them out? And please message me ASAP if you are Tom! Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## NancyC

> I would very much like to obtain some cuban tree frogs from you!  I have several enclosures sitting around just waiting for new inhabitants, I have a thriving colony of feeder roaches, and I live in Jackson County, MO (the winters here can be and usually are very cold!)
> 
> Please let me know if you still have some frogs available.


I have 4 now and it looks like I will have 2 more tomorrow.  I want to wait until they are a little bigger before I send them but you are welcome to as many as you like if you pay shipping.  They are still so tiny and I just love watching them morph. Please know that I am not a breeder just a friend to frogs keeping them safe from my neighbors and keeping the local frogs safe from the CTF.

----------


## NancyC

> I have 4 now and it looks like I will have 2 more tomorrow.  I want to wait until they are a little bigger before I send them but you are welcome to as many as you like if you pay shipping.  They are still so tiny and I just love watching them morph. Please know that I am not a breeder just a friend to frogs keeping them safe from my neighbors and keeping the local frogs safe from the CTF.


I found someone local to give them to.  Yeah!

----------


## kmichael55

Aw I miss my Cuban, If anyone does find a cheap way to ship them I definitely want one!

----------


## tommyboy

Hey, I have been absent for awhile.  all looks good to start shipping the CTF's.  The only delay is the heat. It has been very hot here and when it's not hot we have hurricanes and tornadoes.  The weather should be cooling down in September and I can start shipping out the Cuban Tree frogs I have captured here.  I see that some other people have stepped up to "deport" them to new homes out of Florida.  That is great to hear.  I will pick up the shipping for awhile until everyone on my list has the frogs I promised.  They will go by 2-day priority mail.  not too expensive, about $6.00.  They will be fine in a moist ventilated cup when the weather drops under 85 degrees.  Tom

----------


## byfaithalone

are you still doing this? Im in Michigan and definitely interested if you are

----------


## badkelpie

Me too!  I have a 20 gallon tank, so 2 or 3?  I am in Eastern Washington State, we have cold winters!

----------


## tommyboy

Ok, so it was exactly a month since my last post.  The weather was 95 degrees every day but now the temps have dropped enough to where it should be safe to ship these guys out.  I will begin sending frogs out on Monday.  I have to limit the free shipping to those people who already messaged me or mentioned they want one in previous posts.  if you haven't done so yet, please message me your address.  Once all those are shipped out, I will see if I can do a second round.  I will be shipping 2 day priority mail for expense purposes.  I will pack them as best I can, but cannot guarantee live arrival on free frogs. They are very hardy frogs so they should be fine.  You are welcome to pay for overnight, but if you want them for free it will be 2 day priority.  This is a philanthropic endeavor so be kind if something doesn't go perfect.  Thanks Tom

This is the latest addition of CTF...He decided to jump in my house tonight for a free ride across the country next week

----------


## LizardMama

Tommy, I just sent you a message with my mailing address. Thank you so much and thank you for saving the frogs!

----------


## tommyboy

Yep I got it and you are on the list  :Smile:

----------


## KingCam

PM sent, thanks again  :Smile:   You're the man.

----------


## tommyboy

> PM sent, thanks again   You're the man.


Got it thanks

----------


## Confetti

Hi, I'm a fellow frog lover (and animal lover in general) living in the Tampa, Florida area.  I caught a Cuban Tree Frog that I'm willing to ship to a new home, so it doesn't eat the local frogs, and doesn't have to be killed.  The frog is about 2" long, greyish with spots and green around the face.  I can try to get a photo later.  I have styrofoam to pack around a small plastic container with air holes, and I'm thinking I'll put in a wet cloth for moisture.  (If anyone has more shipping tips, please let me know!)  I would like to be reimbursed for the Priority postage.  If someone is already on a waiting list with Tom or Nancy for a single frog, maybe I can coordinate with them and ship this one to a person who has been waiting.  Otherwise, I'll ship to the first person who tells me they want it and is willing to pay the postage.  (I have been buying and selling on eBay for about a decade as confetticrafts.)  Thanks to everyone for being kind to animals!

----------


## Confetti

Here are some pictures of the Cuban Tree Frog from Tampa who's looking for a home (see above post):




It looked very pale grey earlier, but sort of dark brown this evening.

----------


## tommyboy

I sent out 2 frogs each to several people tonight.  I want to see how they do before I ship any more.  The temps in Florida are a high of 86 and a low of 75. so that is right at the safe maximum temperature.  Since they are going by 2 day priority, I would feel better about getting some feedback from those who get the frogs before anymore go out.  I really hope this works out.  They are awesome frogs that will make great pets.  They are great eaters and not shy at all.  They go through a variety of color changes depending on time of day and mood.  cool to watch. For those who are getting the frogs this week, just be mindful of their secretions.  It is not toxic but will irritate the eyes if you handle them and rub your eyes.  I wear gloves because I have gotten some in my eyes before.  just burns and is irritating for awhile.  

Thanks Tom

----------


## Confetti

I have an update. Now that we're looking more carefully, we're finding more CTFs. We found 2 more yesterday, and 2 more today. So I have 5 total now looking for a new home up north. i haven't had anyone contact me yet to say they they want a frog, and I haven't heard from Tom or Nancy yet about whether people are already on the waiting list who want frogs. So, anyone out there???

I'll try to get more photos of the new frogs and post them tomorrow. If you want a frog and can reimburse me for the priority postage, please let me know!

----------


## kmichael55

PM sent ^

----------


## Confetti

Here are some photos of the 5 Cuban Tree Frogs I have caught near Tampa. They are looking for new homes up north, as I wrote above. So let me know if you want one or more frogs, and are able to reimburse me for the Priority shipping to get them to you. Thanks!

----------


## kmichael55

Hey Confetti, just re-read the conversation- do you have the required class 3 license to send live animals??

----------


## Confetti

> Hey Confetti, just re-read the conversation- do you have the required class 3 license to send live animals??


No, I don't have a Class 3 license. I'm not a professional animal  breeder or seller, I just found these frogs in my yard. I know they are a danger to native frogs and other species, but I'm reluctant to kill them, so I'm looking for another solution. I'm not sure the Class III or any license is required for frogs,  though. I've tried to research this some today and yesterday. There's a  discussion of whether this permit is required for Cuban Tree Frogs here in this forum. 

The Florida Captive Wildlife Licenses & Permits link given in that discussion says: "Wildlife Requiring a Permit .... Section A. There are currently no reptiles listed as reptiles of concern.  Former reptiles of concern are now listed as conditional reptiles.  A license  is required to capture, keep, possess or exhibit Reptiles of Concern."  Cuban Tree Frogs are not listed as one of the conditional reptiles, so  this section doesn't require a license.

Section E says: "A permit   is required for personal possession, exhibition or sale of Class III   wildlife.  Class III wildlife are all species not listed as Class I or   Class II; and not among those species that are specifically listed as   not requiring a permit for personal possession in rule 68A-6.0022, FAC."  (The Class I & II animals are all big, like lions, bobcats, wolves,  giraffes, etc. - no CTFs.)

Rule 68A-6.0022 FAC says:  "(2) No permit shall be  required to possess the following wildlife for personal use, unless  possession of a species is otherwise regulated by other rules of the  Commission:
(a) Reptiles or amphibians (nonvenomous, unprotected)."

There's also this:
*"68A-6.007* *Possession, Transportation, Exhibition and Caging Venomous Reptiles and Reptiles of Concern.*
(1) Any person who keeps,  possesses, exhibits or sells any venomous reptiles or reptile of concern  shall comply with Sections 379.303, 379.304, 379.305, 379.372, 379.373,  379.374 and 379.3761, F.S., and the provisions of subsection  68-5.002(4), F.A.C., and this rule. The following reptiles, including  their taxonomic successors, subspecies or hybrids thereof, are  designated as reptiles of concern: None listed at this time."

As for federal (national) regulation, I found this statement in a petition asking for stricter rules:  "[T]he only Federal regulation on the amphibian trade, 50 CFR §16.14,  now allows “all species” of amphibians to be “imported, transported and  possessed” without restriction." 

So from what I can find, it looks to me like no permit is required to  possess or transport CTFs in Florida or the US. If anybody knows  differently, please let me know, and please share the rule or law that  applies, or your source for the info. Thanks!

----------


## NatureLady

You should pm TommyBoy he has been working on his project since June and he would be your best bet for proper info!

----------


## Confetti

> You should pm TommyBoy he has been working on his project since June and he would be your best bet for proper info!


Thanks! I sent an email a few days ago, and tried by PM tonight.

----------


## tommyboy

Yes to legally ship any reptile or amphibian you need a class III license.  This is the preferred method if you have the means. It is up to you whether you want to take the risk of fines if caught.  The receiver is at no risk of fines.   if you have the CTF's already I would not release them back to the wild.  I have noticed since I have been capturing them that the native frogs have been showing up a lot more.  You can dispatch them more humanely with Ambisol.  Ambisol is a strong anesthetic used for toothaches.  You can get it at any drug store.  it is absorbed through moist membranes like your gums or a the soft bodies of frogs.  just one swipe on the back will put the frog to sleep and you can put the anesthetized frog in the freezer.  I will speak to the fish and wildlife office and see if there is anything else we could do besides kill them

----------


## Kitten

I had asked for a trio, but I am thankful for any Cuban Tree Frog I have received for free. Tommy sent me two and I received them last week...on Wednesday I believe? I can't quite remember as my lack of sleep has been making my brain all fuzzy. Anyways, I just wanted to thank Tommy again and post some quick photos I snapped of them while transferring them from their temporary enclosure to their permanent one.

Cuban#1




Cuban#2

----------


## tommyboy

All but one person received their frogs alive.  The one that died was in the mail for an extra day longer than the others and the box was a little beat up.  They were a little larger than the others too and may have been a space issue combined with the other factors.  I am sending out a couple more to replace them.  Also, remember that I am sending out 2 frogs not 3.  Many people requested three, but for the sake of getting more people frogs and making shipping safer with less frogs, the max I sent out was two.  I am glad that these little guys have a second chance in good homes.  Tom

----------


## Kitten

If possible, though Tommy, when you get everyone on your list squared away I would definitely like a third one. I will pay for the shipping for this one.  :Smile:

----------


## manyhorses733

hi im new here to this forum but i saw your post and would like 1 Cuban tree frog i just bought on and i only had it for a month when it died it was a young Cuban frog i dont know how long you waiting list is but if you could let me know id greatly appreciate it i love frogs and i lost  my white dumpy a few months ago and my African dwarf  pair a few months after to some illness and now i went to get a new foggy friend and lost him as well so i would love a new friend you can email me at manyhorses733@yahoo.com just pleas let me know how long your list is

----------


## KittyKat90

Does anyone that was willing to ship them still have any? I know this thread is old... But I would love to have two!

----------


## manyhorses733

i dont know im still waiting to hear back

----------


## Shannon Raines

i would like to take some like four or five if u could send them

----------


## tommyboy

I have no Cuban tree frogs now.  The frogs have gone dormant for the upcoming winter.  they are not as prevalent as they are in the summer.

----------


## MatthewM1

Are you planning on picking this project back up in the spring?

----------


## katieb92

I know it's a little late, I haven't been on here in a long time. Do you still have any cuban tree frogs?

----------


## bill

Katie, where in Pa are you? I have a cuban i received from my plant shop and may be looking to rehome it.

----------


## katieb92

I am located in York county just minutes north of the MD state line

----------


## bill

What a shame. I'm in philly. Not worth the gas money to pick it up.....lol

----------


## katieb92

True that's about a 2 1/2-3 hr drive

----------


## bill

If anyone local to the 215 area code is interested in one of these guys pm me. This is a pick up only. No shipping

----------


## You Pet'Cha

Not sure if anyone has CTFs that they want to get rid of but I am a teacher in NJ, my advanced 8th grade science students do an animal study each year. Last year they did green anoles, this year I wanted tree frogs. This might be the perfect opportunity. I would be more than happy to pay for shipping.

- Joe

----------

